
Show HN: Feldot – Explore the Web Together - drankula3
https://www.feldot.com
======
drankula3
I'm Luke Hackworth, developer of this site. It's really difficult to find new
websites nowadays. The big players penalize posts that lower engagement
outside of their own sites, meaning most people are only exposed to a tiny
portion of the real web.

I created Feldot to enable the exact opposite behavior, pushing the user to
explore new domains. Instead of a link aggregator like HN or Reddit, it's a
domain aggregator, pointing to an entire website.

Because it's tough to find new sites, I also created a tool to help find new
sites, Feldot Explore[1]. It's not just a list of domain names; each one was
scanned to verify that a web server is running on it, and some basic scans
were done to remove a majority(but not all) parked domains. The list was
checked a year ago so it's not exactly fresh, but I think the signal-to-noise
ratio is still good enough.

I posted this a year ago and it gained no traction, which isn't surprising
considering its appearance. I revamped its UI, though it's still very much a
work in progress. Any feedback, positive or negative, is very appreciated!

[1] [https://feldot.com/explore/](https://feldot.com/explore/)

